# Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 Opinions??



## seantobin5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm starting up a new build, so far I have a Gigabyte Z77X-D3H motherboard Core i5 3570K, Planning on getting 16 GB Corsair ram, GTX 650Ti, but I was wondering if the ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 paired with Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver Thermal Compound is good for cooling. I won't be doing any overclocking (maybe >.>) since the CPU is already at 3.4 GHz and can run almost anything I throw at it. I had a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ in my last build but that cooler was HUGE!!! I would like something much smaller, extremely quiet and will cool the CPU. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello seantobin5,

Please take the time to read the Intel Warranty disclaimer. Using non-approved heatsinks may void the CPU warranty.

http://download.intel.com/support/processors/sb/warranty_procts_english.pdf

Here are a couple of reviews that I found on the Heatsink in question.

Review of Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 cpu cooler | Testseek Labs

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 CPU Cooler Review | Hardware Secrets

Unfortunately, i have no first-hand experience with this cooler and it hasn't been tested by my favorite Cooler review site (FrostyTech - Best Heat Sinks & PC Cooling Reviews) but they have reviewed other coolers by Arctic Cooling.

FrostyTech - Best Heat Sinks & PC Cooling Reviews Cooling&sort=date

Also, check out...

Top 5 Heatsink Charts on FrostyTech.com

I, personally, use the Cooler Master V8 with my AMD 1100t, and I have seen good results with Sandy Bridge and earlier Intel designs.


----------

